

Ask HN: Rss vs. Direct Hit - riskish

I have been using RSS and twitter for a while to keep up to date and informed. Since RSS became popular we've seen points about rss dying, twitter replacing rss, etc.<p>I'm wondering, with the recent "UI/UX explosion" in web and mobile, does this provide more of a reason for people to hit  websites directly and read them for favorite blogs/news sites? What do you think?<p>Would you rather hit a page directly if the blog has great content and an enjoyable UI or would you still prefer reading it through Google Reader?
======
thedjinn
I have all the blogs I read in my RSS reader.

However, most of these blogs deal with source code and thus far I haven't seen
any RSS reader which does syntax highlighting and proper formatting on source
snippets.

Therefore I usually read most of the interesting posts on the site itself. But
I never visit a blog directly, always through the reader.

------
triviatise
The issue is if you want to read 50-60 news sources you have to aggregate them
using a reader. I use google reader which works fine and sort of works on my
android phone. Sometimes I click through but it depends more on the article.
Twitter doesnt come close to replace RSS at the moment.

~~~
riskish
perhaps a good differentiator would be a blog/site with content and/or ui
design that people enjoy so much they visit it directly? meaning it breaks
through the rss feed, and they goto it directly. thoughts?

